# off topic but bragging



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

this is a video by a group called "Free Reign" the song is "One Step Away" and the only reason i am posting it here is to bragg a little the main charater in the video is my cousin byron mims.

http://www.noisecreep.com/2011/04/27/free-reign-one-step-away-video/

let me know what yall think. i'm really proud of him.

on a side note the lead singer and bassist are dallas cowboys and the drummer is a miami dolphin.

Jason


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I give it a 6-7 stars out of 10. it need some more old school, with some mean new metal school, with some physcobilly/rockabilly, and some ska.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Very nice! I personally like it. Your cousin is a good actor.


----------

